# swim bladder disease



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

I think my bichir has swimm bladder disease, he has trouble keeping balance and his tail sometimes go up. If this is what is wrong it must be ffom something that is contagious because I had a wolfish that died from what appeared to be this disease and soon after my ropefish started swimming weird. Now my senagal is swimming weird. Are there any meds I can use to treat or cure this?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i dont think you can treat that, my 9" albino oscar died of that


----------



## AnKleBiTR (Mar 31, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> i dont think you can treat that, my 9" albino oscar died of that


That's what I heard as well. If the issue really is with the swim bladder, then there is no cure. You might want to try some of the more general cures to see if your P gets better (salt, melafix, raising the temp, relaxation, etc.). I hope everything works out for the best. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

sometimes goldfish get constipated and seem to lose their ability to orient themselves... feeding green peas without the skin cured it once for me. I don't know if it would help or if you could get your fish to eat the peas but it might be worth a shot.


----------

